# Quasi 2 anni e non sopporta l'acqua ( piscina,mare)



## Martoriato (15 Giugno 2017)

Il nostro pupo l'anno scorso ad oggi aveva 9 mesi e appena vedeva l'acqua impazziva,ci si tuffava dentro senza paura alcuna,si divertiva come un matto. Quest'anno che ha 21 mesi ancora non siamo andati al mare ma abbiamo provato a metterlo in piscina e non ne vuole sapere,gia' quando capisce che stiamo anche solo provando ad immergergli i piedini si incavola e parte tutta una serie di " no no no no " e allora desistiamo e lo lasciamo giocare con pallone e scivolo. Forzarlo mi pare una cosa da non fare,pero' ci sentiamo un po' in colpa perche' sia io che la mia compagna lavoriamo nel turismo e dopo una giornata di lavoro che per me a volte dura anche 15 ore non e' che ci dispiaccia piu' di tanto che il pupo la domenica se ne voglia stare a casa sua in santa pace a giocare in giardino con le sue cosine anziche' portarlo in spiaggia in mezzo alla marmaglia di turisti con 38° di temperatura... Morale che dobbiamo fare ? 

Ps : impazzisce per il bagnetto a casa nella sua vaschetta. Gioca,urla schizza e appena lo tolgo si incaxxa come una bestia.


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

fate la prova anche al mare, magari c'è qualcosa nella piscina che non gli va a genio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il nostro pupo l'anno scorso ad oggi aveva 9 mesi e appena vedeva l'acqua impazziva,ci si tuffava dentro senza paura alcuna,si divertiva come un matto. Quest'anno che ha 21 mesi ancora non siamo andati al mare ma abbiamo provato a metterlo in piscina e non ne vuole sapere,gia' quando capisce che stiamo anche solo provando ad immergergli i piedini si incavola e parte tutta una serie di " no no no no " e allora desistiamo e lo lasciamo giocare con pallone e scivolo. Forzarlo mi pare una cosa da non fare,pero' ci sentiamo un po' in colpa perche' sia io che la mia compagna lavoriamo nel turismo e dopo una giornata di lavoro che per me a volte dura anche 15 ore non e' che ci dispiaccia piu' di tanto che il pupo la domenica se ne voglia stare a casa sua in santa pace a giocare in giardino con le sue cosine anziche' portarlo in spiaggia in mezzo alla marmaglia di turisti con 38° di temperatura... Morale che dobbiamo fare ?
> 
> Ps : impazzisce per il bagnetto a casa nella sua vaschetta. Gioca,urla schizza e appena lo tolgo si incaxxa come una bestia.


Quando mia figlia aveva due anni e mezzo mi aspettavo sempre di vedermi i carabinieri alla porta. Urlava "No, mamma no, ti prego noooo!" per lo shampoo. A quella età basta una associazione spiacevole per avere una reazione inconsulta. Visto che la piscina non è indispensabile come lo shampoo, puoi aspettare con calma che il desiderio di divertirsi come vede fare a voi sia più forte dell'associazione che lo allontana dalla piscina.


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

Asseconda il bambino e non forzarlo.
Io ho capito che è perfettamente inutile.

Il primo figlio l'ho portato in piscina a fare acquaticità da quando aveva tre mesi. Faceva tutto ed era rilassato e felice in acqua.
A un anno ha cominciato a camminare e ad essere sempre più insofferente in acqua.. lo mettevo sul bordo vasca e invece di fare i tuffi come al solito scattava e cominciava a correre come un matto intorno alla piscina... :singleeye: e io a rincorrerlo.

niente, lui voleva correre, dell'acqua non gliene fregava più nulla. 
E ancora adesso, a quattro anni, non ha recuperato appieno la voglia/interesse in questo senso.
ogni tanto lo porto in piscina, si diverte ma si bagna un po' e basta.

Col secondo non mi ci sono messa nemmeno, ha cominciato ad apprezzare il bagnetto solo dopo l'anno. 
Ognuno ha i suoi tempi e le sue attitudini, io sono dell'idea che non sia grave.


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il nostro pupo l'anno scorso ad oggi aveva 9 mesi e appena vedeva l'acqua impazziva,ci si tuffava dentro senza paura alcuna,si divertiva come un matto. Quest'anno che ha 21 mesi ancora non siamo andati al mare ma abbiamo provato a metterlo in piscina e non ne vuole sapere,gia' quando capisce che stiamo anche solo provando ad immergergli i piedini si incavola e parte tutta una serie di " no no no no " e allora desistiamo e lo lasciamo giocare con pallone e scivolo. Forzarlo mi pare una cosa da non fare,pero' ci sentiamo un po' in colpa perche' sia io che la mia compagna lavoriamo nel turismo e dopo una giornata di lavoro che per me a volte dura anche 15 ore non e' che ci dispiaccia piu' di tanto che il pupo la domenica se ne voglia stare a casa sua in santa pace a giocare in giardino con le sue cosine anziche' portarlo in spiaggia in mezzo alla marmaglia di turisti con 38° di temperatura... Morale che dobbiamo fare ?
> 
> Ps : impazzisce per il bagnetto a casa nella sua vaschetta. Gioca,urla schizza e appena lo tolgo si incaxxa come una bestia.


dai che quando lo porterai sulla spiaggia e vedrà gli altri bimbi che sguazzano nell'acqua ridendo vorrà seguire il loro esempio , se sarà ancora titubante giocate sulla riva in prossimità delle onde prima  o poi farà i suoi primi passetti in acqua


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il nostro pupo l'anno scorso ad oggi aveva 9 mesi e appena vedeva l'acqua impazziva,ci si tuffava dentro senza paura alcuna,si divertiva come un matto. Quest'anno che ha 21 mesi ancora non siamo andati al mare ma abbiamo provato a metterlo in piscina e non ne vuole sapere,gia' quando capisce che stiamo anche solo provando ad immergergli i piedini si incavola e parte tutta una serie di " no no no no " e allora desistiamo e lo lasciamo giocare con pallone e scivolo. Forzarlo mi pare una cosa da non fare,pero' ci sentiamo un po' in colpa perche' sia io che la mia compagna lavoriamo nel turismo e dopo una giornata di lavoro che per me a volte dura anche 15 ore non e' che ci dispiaccia piu' di tanto che il pupo la domenica se ne voglia stare a casa sua in santa pace a giocare in giardino con le sue cosine anziche' portarlo in spiaggia in mezzo alla marmaglia di turisti con 38° di temperatura... Morale che dobbiamo fare ?
> 
> Ps : impazzisce per il bagnetto a casa nella sua vaschetta. Gioca,urla schizza e appena lo tolgo si incaxxa come una bestia.


È  una fase direi normale  
Magari al mare si divertirà di più 
Non vedo perché dovete sentirvi in colpa, l'importante è  che il bimbo dimostri di stare bene e sia sereno ...il resto vien da se


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Giugno 2017)

Normalissimo: da piccolissimi si affidano completamente ai genitori e fanno tutto volentieri.
Poi cominciano a rapportarsi con il mondo autonomamente ed è normalissimo che abbiano dei timori.
Può durare anche fino ai 4-5 anni questa fase. 
Non forzatelo, vedrai che rifiuterà anche il mare: lascialo tranquillo a giocare sulla spiaggia.


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il nostro pupo l'anno scorso ad oggi aveva 9 mesi e appena vedeva l'acqua impazziva,ci si tuffava dentro senza paura alcuna,si divertiva come un matto. Quest'anno che ha 21 mesi ancora non siamo andati al mare ma abbiamo provato a metterlo in piscina e non ne vuole sapere,gia' quando capisce che stiamo anche solo provando ad immergergli i piedini si incavola e parte tutta una serie di " no no no no " e allora desistiamo e lo lasciamo giocare con pallone e scivolo. Forzarlo mi pare una cosa da non fare,pero' ci sentiamo un po' in colpa perche' sia io che la mia compagna lavoriamo nel turismo e dopo una giornata di lavoro che per me a volte dura anche 15 ore non e' che ci dispiaccia piu' di tanto che il pupo la domenica se ne voglia stare a casa sua in santa pace a giocare in giardino con le sue cosine anziche' portarlo in spiaggia in mezzo alla marmaglia di turisti con 38° di temperatura... Morale che dobbiamo fare ?
> 
> Ps : impazzisce per il bagnetto a casa nella sua vaschetta. Gioca,urla schizza e appena lo tolgo si incaxxa come una bestia.


Non forzatelo, caso mai invogliatelo. Se poi per il momento l'acqua non è nelle sue corde, pazienza. Fare il bagno in piscina o al mare deve essere un piacere, mica una fonte di traumi.


----------

